
Apple CEO Tim Cook says he wouldn't be in the situation Mark Zuckerberg is in - the_one_forever
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/technology/apple-ceo-tim-cook-says-he-wouldnt-be-in-the-situation-mark-zuckerberg-is-in
======
whywhywhywhy
No idea why Cook feels the need to comment on any of this, just seems like
virtue signalling really.

>Tim Cook said if his company wanted, it could treat customers like a product
and monetize from it

Could they? I mean the fact every move into social or advertising has failed
for Apple says otherwise.

